# Topic Notification



## mossymo (Jul 15, 2007)

Is there a way for me to set a default to Instant Email Notification for any subject I have posted on?

Also, wondering if I can mark a thread I have not commented on but am interested in hearing additinal posts and would like to choose Instant Email Notification with out posting to the thread?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions you may have.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 15, 2007)

Not sure on the first question check under the UserCP and click on "edit options" scroll down to messages and notifications. But the second on any thread you can "subscribe" to it by using the "Thread Tool" button at the beginning of the thread and click on "subscribe to this post" and you will receive e-mail notifications on the post.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks PigCicles. This has bothered me since I joined and all this time I have been to onry to ask for help. Finally I was frustrated enough to ask, and it really wasn't that hard. I have to quite being so stubborn and just ask for help more often..... Thanks again !!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't be afraid to ask a question... even if you think someone else has already asked it. If you don't know how it just slows you down. And there's no need to keep re-inventing the wheel. Hope the info helped you out. 

Keep Smokin


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 15, 2007)

Mossy -

We've all asked questions that's half the reason we here - the other half is to try to answer them.


----------



## zapper (Jul 15, 2007)

I am with Mossy on this one too, default instant reply in any thread that I have posted in would be nice. I can't remember everywhere that I have been and I am sure that I have missed a couple of chances at activating the reply notification box, but I am learning!



Now if I could only figure out the pic thing....


----------

